# Any News From Buckeye...



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

would be much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

OK how did the day go and 
who has the callbacks?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Call backs to open land blind. 2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 10, 11, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 26, 27, 29, 31, 32, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45 . 8:00 a.m. Start

derby: 9 dogs to the last series, so qual will start a little later than 8:00 a.m.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh poo, thanks Susan


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> Call backs to open land blind. 2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 10, 11, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 26, 27, 29, 31, 32, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45 . 8:00 a.m. Start
> 
> derby: 9 dogs to the last series, so qual will start a little later than 8:00 a.m.


Thank you Susan!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Saturday:

Amateur first series: Triple w/two retired. The longer retired estimated to be 300-400 yds. Awaiting callbacks of first series around 2:15 pm. Have not heard yet what they turned out to be.

Qualifying did not start until 1 PM. They were about 1/2 way through the first series around 2:15 PM. Will they get in the land blind today? Apparently 2-3 dogs failed first series at the half-way mark. More than that?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amateur retired birds were 440 and 360 yards. 

Open cb to 4th
2 10 11 19 32 35 37 38

Amat cb to water marks
1 6 17 21 23 25 40 44 46


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

byounglove said:


> Amateur retired birds were 440 and 360 yards.
> 
> Open cb to 4th
> 2 10 11 19 32 35 37 38
> ...


Thanks Barb. Go get 'em Reuben & (X2) Cree.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh .. C’ MON LB !!!!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Any derby results


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

6 dogs back to the last series in the Qual: 1, 3, 10, 11, 16, 18


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Derby Results, as told to me:
11 Storm Flag Flying: Owner: Chip McEwen, Handler: Jason Baker
8 Johnny Dollar: Owner: Charles Bearden, Handler: Jason Baker
9 Two Five One McBunn: Owner/Handler: Jerry Burns
17 Oldsquaw's Handsome Harry: Owners: Frank & Sheila Purdy, Handler: Frank

Sorry, I don't know if there were any Jams.

Six dogs going to the Qualifying water marks.

rita


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Qualifying Results:

1st #11 Suzie - Jason Baker/Janet Sowers
2nd #10 Tex - O/H Ed Shillig
3rd #1 Voodoo -O/H Scotty Seward
4th #18 Mardi - Jason Baker/Grayson Kelley
RJ #16 Ransom - O/H Dan Wegner
JAM #3 Fancy - Jason Baker/Benjy Griffith

Congrats to all!


----------



## rmarkel (Jul 19, 2005)

Any Open and Am results?


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Am results, not sure if it is 100% correct:

1st Jerry Younglove
2nd Mike Crow
3rd Sue Kennedy
4th Barb Radtke

Sorry that's all I've got

Congrats to all!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Open:
1st Pow/ Al Arthur
2nd Cree/ O/H Jerry Younglove Qualifies for the 2014 National Amateur 
3rd Blue/ O/H Sharon Gierman 
4th LB/ Al Arthur 

RJ 32, 
Jams 10, 11, 35,


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice job Jerry & Cree..._almost_ a double header...wins the Am and 2nd in the Open!
And Barb on Reuben's Open JAM
And Dan with Ransom with their RJ in the Qual.

Nice showing for WRC in Ohio this weekend...


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks to all of the judges, workers, and buckeye club
you guys/gals busted your butts this weekend
enjoyed myself


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Greg Seddon said:


> Open:
> 1st Pow/ Al Arthur
> 2nd Cree/ O/H Jerry Younglove Qualifies for the 2014 National Amateur
> 3rd Blue/ O/H Sharon Gierman
> ...


Glad to see Pow back after his ACL injury.


----------

